# مجـزرة ومذبحـــــــــة الكشــــــــــ&#1



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

*مجـزرة ومذبحـــــــــة الكشــــــــــ&#1*

سرقه ونهب وسلب ممتلكات أقباط الكشح



السرقة والنهب للكفرة ( غير المسلمين ومنهم الأقباط) أمر مباح فى الشريعة الإسلامية ولا يعاقب عليها القانون الإسلامى ويقول الأنبا ويصا : " أنا خربت بيوت أولادى – حتى الراجل الفقير الذى يعيش على جاموسة سرقوها منه وإمعاناً فى التعذيب وإذلال الأقباط باعوا لحمها علناً بـ 3 جنية" فى الوقت الذى كان سعر كيلو اللحم من 15-20 جنيه مصرى .. أما عن الأجزخانات فقد سرقوا كراتين الأدوية , والأدوية غالية جداً كما تعرفون لأن معظمها مستورد من الخارج كانوا يبيعون الكرتونه الواحدة المملوئه بالأدوية بـ  2 أو 3 جنية فى الوقت أن دواء واحد من المضاد الحيوى يباع بـ 20 جنية هذا غير المخازن الخاصة بالمحلات الأخرى كلها إتنهبت وسرقت على غرار هذا الإسلوب ثمانية وثلاثين شخصاُ من العصابات الإسلامية قبض عليهم وحرزوا الأسلحة المضبوطة ولكنهم أخرجوهم ليتمتعوا بالحرية ويعيثوا فى الأرض فساداً . لمسلمين ينهبون ويسلبون ويسرقون الأقباط
سرقه ونهب وسلب ممتلكات أقباط الكشح
السرقة والنهب للكفرة ( غير المسلمين ومنهم الأقباط) أمر مباح فى الشريعة الإسلامية ولا يعاقب عليها القانون الإسلامى ويقول الأنبا ويصا : " أنا خربت بيوت أولادى – حتى الراجل الفقير الذى يعيش على جاموسة سرقوها منه وإمعاناً فى التعذيب وإذلال الأقباط باعوا لحمها علناً بـ 3 جنية" فى الوقت الذى كان سعر كيلو اللحم من 15-20 جنيه مصرى .. أما عن الأجزخانات فقد سرقوا كراتين الأدوية , والأدوية غالية جداً كما تعرفون لأن معظمها مستورد من الخارج كانوا يبيعون الكرتونه الواحدة المملوئه بالأدوية بـ 2 أو 3 جنية فى الوقت أن دواء واحد من المضاد الحيوى يباع بـ 20 جنية هذا غير المخازن الخاصة بالمحلات الأخرى كلها إتنهبت وسرقت على غرار هذا الإسلوب ثمانية وثلاثين شخصاُ من العصابات الإسلامية قبض عليهم وحرزوا الأسلحة المضبوطة ولكنهم أخرجوهم ليتمتعوا بالحرية ويعيثوا فى الأرض فساداً
لمسلمين ينهبون ويسلبون ويسرقون الأقباط
سرقه ونهب وسلب ممتلكات أقباط الكشح
السرقة والنهب للكفرة ( غير المسلمين ومنهم الأقباط) أمر مباح فى الشريعة الإسلامية ولا يعاقب عليها القانون الإسلامى ويقول الأنبا ويصا : " أنا خربت بيوت أولادى – حتى الراجل الفقير الذى يعيش على جاموسة سرقوها منه وإمعاناً فى التعذيب وإذلال الأقباط باعوا لحمها علناً بـ 3 جنية" فى الوقت الذى كان سعر كيلو اللحم من 15-20 جنيه مصرى .. أما عن الأجزخانات فقد سرقوا كراتين الأدوية , والأدوية غالية جداً كما تعرفون لأن معظمها مستورد من الخارج كانوا يبيعون الكرتونه الواحدة المملوئه بالأدوية بـ 2 أو 3 جنية فى الوقت أن دواء واحد من المضاد الحيوى يباع بـ 20 جنية هذا غير المخازن الخاصة بالمحلات الأخرى كلها إتنهبت وسرقت على غرار هذا الإسلوب ثمانية وثلاثين شخصاُ من العصابات الإسلامية قبض عليهم وحرزوا الأسلحة المضبوطة ولكنهم أخرجوهم ليتمتعوا بالحرية ويعيثوا فى الأرض فساداً سرقة وسلب ونهب محلات الصياغ وقتل المسيحيين فيها




















توهان قضايا قتل الأقباط 

وخاصة قضية الكشح فى المحاكم المصرية



هل سيحكم فى هذه القضايا بالعدل ويأخذ الجناة جزائهم أم ستتوه فى متاهه الشيوع ( شيوع الجرائم وعدم القدرة على تحديد الفاعل ) أم أنه سيكون الفاعل مجهول ! فكيف للقبطى أن يشتكى أسيادة المسلمين الذين يسرقوهم ويسلبوهم ويقنلوهم ويضطهدوهم للبوليس المسلم والأمن المسلم والقضاة المسلمين ؟ فى الوقت الذى تنفذ فيه الشريعة الإسلامية العنصرية ضد الأقباط هذا هو العدل القاصر ! الجانى ورجل الأمن والقضاه وأجهزة الدولة إضطهدوا المجنى عليه القبطى المسكين ولكن قول يارب يا قبطى رددوا مع داود النبى قائلين:" كثيرين قاموا على كثيرين يقولون ليس له خلاص بإلهه .. لماذا إرتجت الأمم وتفكرت الشعوب بالباطل قام ملوك الأرض وتآمر الرؤساء معاً على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح هنا ربطهما " ( مز2:1-4) فى كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين .. فمه مملوء لعنه وغشاً وظلماً تحت لسانه مشقة وإثم يجلس فى مكمن الديار فى المختفيات يقتل البرئ عيناه تراقبان المسكين يكمن كأسد فى عرينه يكمه ليخطف المسكين يخطف المسكين يجذبه فى شبكته فتنسحق وتنحنى وتسقط المسكين فى براثنه قال فى قلبه أن الرب قد نسى حجب وجهه لا يرى إلى الأبد قم يارب إرفع يدك لاتنسى المساكين لماذا أهان الشرير الرب الإله .. لأنك يارب تنظرالمذلة والغم لتجازى بيدك فإليك يسلم المسكين أمره أنت صرت معين اليتيم الذين قتلوا عائلهم  ( مز10:3-12) وهناك من يقول أن بعضا منهم إما متعصب أو متحيز أومتطرف أو موجه أو مرتشى وكانت النتيجة النهائية هو صدور أحكام غير عادلة  فمن الواضح أن القضاه فى المحاكم المصرية يميعون القضية والدليل على ذلك.



الجماعات الإسلامية : أعدمت 40 قبطيا مسيحيا رفضوا دفع الجزية

لجأت الجماعة الإسلامية لتمويل عمليات الإرهاب بفرض إتاوات على المسيحيين تحت شعار "الدفع أو القتل" بلغ عائد تلك الإتاوات ما يزيد على 5 مليون جنيه قامت الجماعة الإسلامية بإعدام 40 قبطيا رفضوا دفعها بينهم ثلاثة تم إعدامهم في منزل عمدة قرية جريس بمركز أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا ففي خلال ما يزيد على العامين الماضيين قامت الجماعة الإسلامية بقتل ما يقرب من 40 مواطنا قبطيا رفضوا أو لم يستطيعوا دفع الإتاوات كما قامت بقتل آخرين حاولوا إبلاغ الشرطة كما طلب منهم . في الوقت الذي هاجر فيه بعض الأقباط وتركوا أرضهم ومنازلهم وأموالهم خوفا من بطش الإسلاميين بعد تأخرهم في دفع الإتاوة المفروضة عليهم ومحاولتهم إبلاغ الأجهزة الأمنية .

ونشرت جريدة الأهالي الصادرة بتاريخ 19/3/1997 أسماء الضحايا الدين رفضوا دفع الجزية فقتلوا .

الأهالي تنفرد بنشر أسماء الضحايا هؤلاء رفضوا دفع الجزية فقتلوا 


20- خيري جرجس الشهير تندة / ملوى 6/95
بـ "خيري الضبع" صيدلي-21                                 21- ظريف محفوظ سمالوط 6/95
22- عماد رؤوف فؤاد "صايغ" ملوى 9/95
23- شريف شوقي نجيب "صائغ" ملوى 9/95
24- سامي شحاته كامل نزلة البدرمان / ملوى 9/95
25- ظريف أنور متى ملوى 9/95
26- عماد دانيال واصف قلندول / ملوى 9/95
27- عوض شاربين طناس نزلة جريس/أبو قرقاص 2/96
28- هابيل لبيب عبد السيد جورجي / أبو قرقاص 2/96
29- محسن وديع جرجس اتليدوم / أبو قرقاص 7/96
30- إيهاب أمين غبريال اتليدم / أبو قرقاص 7/96
31- وليم فائق جرجس نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
32- أسامة فاضل أسعد نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
33- طايع سام أسعد نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
34- سمير منير نصيف منتوت / أبو قرقاص 9/96
35- زاخر يوسف زاخر بني عبيد / أبو قرقاص 10/96
36- سعيد زاخر يوسف بني عبيد / ابو قرقاص 10/96
37- د. ميشيل عياد حنس (طبيب) قلوبا / ملوى 10/96


 -1 سامي كامل نجيب المحرص = ملوى 9/94
2- أسامة كامل نجيب المحرص = ملوى 11/94
3- نادى نجيب شنودة المحرص = ملوى 11/94
4- ميخائيل فرج حنس المحرص = ملوى 11/94
5- فهمي فراج ابراهيم نواي = ملوى 12/94
6- عزمي مختار عزيز الإدارة = ملوى 12/94
7- صادق ابراهيم خليل عزبة بولس/تندة-ملوى 12/94
8- يوسف بسالي بطرس اسمنت / أبو قرقاص 1/95
9- اسحق حنين منشأة نصر / أبو قرقاص 1 /95
10- رفعت كمال كامل نواي = ملوى 1/95
11- نبيل سروال قسطنطين ملوى 2/95
12- حنا فارس ميخائيل حرز / أبو قرقاص 3/95
13- صفوت ثابت كيوان منشأة المغالقة / ملوى 4/95
14- كمال نجيب بولس اتقا / ملوى 4/95
15- رضا خليل أمين منشأة المغالقة / ملوى 4/95
16- سمير يونان زخاري سمالوط 4/95
17- إيليا نجيب متري ملوى 5/95
18- صفوت زاخر صالح "طبيب" هور / ملوى 5/95
19- زغلول ظريف جون نزلة جريس/أبو قرقاص 5/95



لجأت الجماعات الإسلامية لتمويل عملياتها الإرهابية بفرض إتاوات على الأقباط فى عدد من قرى الصعيد. والذى يمتنع عن الدفع يتعرض للقتل هو وآسرته. فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر فقد قتل 40 قبطيا رفضوا دفع الجزية مابين سنة 1994 – 1997 مابين ملوى وابو قرقاص ( جريدة الأهالي فى 19 مارس 1997). ومن سنة 1992 حتى 1996 قنل 56 قبطيا _ (تقرير المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أبريل 1997

تهديد بالقتل
رفض المواطن سعيد وأولاده هذا العرض فأخذ عليهم إقرار آخر بإلزام المواطن سعيد  كنز إبراهيم وأولاده بترك البلد والسفر خارج البلد فورا .
  ملحـوظـة : المواطن سعيد كنز إبراهيم له أملاك بالبلد تتمثل في أطيان زراعية  ومحلات تجارية وليس لهم أية موارد رزق أخرى غير في هذه البلد . وفعلا تركنا البلد وهربنا وتركنا أموالنا وبعد شهرين حدث الآتي
  تلاحظ وجود الإرهابيين (الجماعات الإسلامية) في البلد  في وسط النهار وعلى  علم مباحث مركز أبو قرقاص ولم يتم القبض عليهم بالرغم من أنهم معروفين لدى جميع  أهالي القرية ورجال المباحث.
وجاءتنا تحذيرات من السيد ضابط نقطة بني عبيد الضابط سعيد بأن الجماعات  الإسلامية تريد قتلكم ويجب الحرص كما قال السيد مأمور مركز أبو قرقاص أرجوكم أن  تتركوا البلد حالا كما شدد علينا السيد رئيس مباحث المركز وأخذ علينا إقرار  بترك البلد فورا وقال لنا إحنا مش عايزي مشاكل في البلد كفايه اللي بيحصل
                           **********************************************************************


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

خطاب الجماعة الإسلامية
مطلوب مبلغ 10000جنيه عشرة آلاف جنيه تحضرها غدا السبت في نفس المكان السابق  الساعة السابعة مساءا ولن نقبلها ناقصة مليما واحدا وإن تأخر المبلغ إلى يوم  الأحد الوقـائــع   في غضون عام 1990 في شهر مارس قامت الجماعات الإسلامية بحرق المحلات التجارية  بقرية بني عبيد  وكان ضمن تلك المحلات محلات المواطن سعيد كنز إبراهيم ونشاطه  بقالة جملة وقامت النيابة بمعاينة الخسائر التي لحقت المواطن سعيد كنز وقدرتها 
بخمسة وستون ألف جنيه وقامت الشئون الاجتماعية بدفع مبلغ سبعة آلاف جنيه كتعويض  .     

 وفي عام 1995 في شهر مايو أرسلت الجماعات الإسلامية خطاب إلى المواطن سعيد  كنز إبراهيم عن طريق شخصان أتيا  إلى المحل ملك المواطن سعيد ومضمون هذا الخطاب يفيد بأن المواطن سعيد كنز يذهب إلى أمير الجماعات الإسلامية ويقابله وحدد  ميعاد في نفس اليوم الذي أرسل فيه الخطاب وحدد المكان في منطقة بعيدة عن البلد .
وبالطبع لم يذهب المواطن سعيد لمقابلة السيد أمير الجماعات الإسلامية وقام المواطن سعيد بإبلاغ مركز شرطة أبو قرقاص وتقابل مع السيد رئيس مباحث المركز الضابط :  أحمد عبد التواب وقرأ الخطاب وكان رده ن هذا الخطاب لعب عيال وليس له أية أهمية .
ملحـوظــة : معنا أصل الخطاب.
وبعد  أسبوع تقريبا وصل خطاب آخر مع شخصان وقابلوا المواطن / سعيد وأولاده وكان معهم أسلحة آلية وأفادونا بأنهم مرسلين من أمير الجماعة وكان ذلك الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا وسلمونا الخطاب وأفهمونا بأن أمير الجماعة يريد منا دفع مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه .
فقام المواطن بإبلاغ السيد/ أحمد عبد التواب رئيس مباحث مركز أبو قرقاص لعمل 
اللزام فقام السيد رئيس المباحث  بإبلاغ مباحث أمن الدولة فكان رده علينا في حالة إرسال أي خطاب يجب إبلاغنا فورا وبعدها بأسبوع جاء نفس الشخصان وسلمونا خطاب آخر ومضمونه ضرورة دفع  مبلغ عشر آلاف جنيه يوم السبت وفي حالة عدم الدفع سيضاعف المبلغ إلى الضعف يوم الأحد .
  وبعد يوم الأحد لا يقبل دفع أية مبلغ وسيتم حرق المحلات وقتل المواطن سعيد كنز وأولاده .
فقام المواطن سعيد وأولاده بإبلاغ السيد رئيس مباحث المركز السيد الضابط أحمد عبد التواب بهذا التهديد فكان رده علينا بأننا لا بد من مقابلة أمير الجماعة الإسلامية وسيتم  عمل كمين لضبطهم وأخذ منا السيد رئيس المباحث إقرار منا تحضر 15000 بدلا من 10000 جنيه في نفس المكان والزمان ولن نقبلها ناقصة أيضا وإذا لم تحضر السبت أو الأحد بأحد المطلوبين لن نقبل منك ولو ملايين الجنيهات وأنت تعرف عاقبة ذلك :- تذكر التأخير ليوم الأحد معناه 15000ج بدلا من 10000ج ولن تقبل ناقصة وهذا القرار لا يقبل التفاوض أو التشاور .                                                الجماعة الإسلامية.
**********************************************************************
التطهير العرقى لبعض القرى 

على سبيل المثال قرى أولاد نجم وقرية عزبة داود (بجوار بهجورة محافظة قنا) وعزبة الأقباط بالمنوفية.

أحداث الاعتداءات والقتل الجماعي للأقباط : 

امبابة 1991- قرية ام دميانة 1995- كفر دميانة 1996- عين شمس 1990-  1996- الاسكندرية 1991 –1994- 1995- الفيوم 1996 - ديروط 1992- 1993 - القوصية 1994 - ابو قرقاص 1990- 1997 سمالوط 1991 ملوى 1995- المنيا 1989- منشية ناصر 1992- اسيوط 1992 - 1995 -1996 - طما 1992- 1996 – طهطا 1996 قنا 1993- 1995 

 –  صنبو1996 -  2004الكشح 1998 -2000.

محافظة البحر الاحمر دير الانبا انطونيوس اغسطس2004 ومركز بطمس لخدمة المعوقين 1996-1997-  1999 -2003 و 5يناير2004 وقرية جرزا مركز العياط محافظة الجيزه يوم  7/ 11 /2003 

******************************************************************************

قتل لعدم دفع أتاوة
السيد / رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان للوحدة الوطنية في قرية نزلة جريس حدث الآتي من قبلنا حيث أنهم قاموا بتهديد عائلة بشاي وطلبوا منهم مبالغ ولم يدفعوا فحدث الآتي قاموا جماعة إسلامية في وضح النهار بقتل جميع أفراد الأسرة وهم :

 1- نادر حبيب بشاي
2- حبيب بشاي
3- جورج نادر حبيب بشاي
4-  سامح فايق عطا الله
وإصابة أخيهم سامي حبيب ومتواجد بالمستشفى الحلمية العسكري ومن قبلها بأيام قاموا بقتل زغلول مفتش صحة ويوجد أناس كثيرين مهددين بالقتل أو الدفع وهؤلاء الأشخاص موجودين في شبرا الخيمة وعين شمس وعزبة النخل وفي جميع أنحاء القاهرة .
فالرجاء من سيادتكم بأن تنظروا لنا بعين العطف لأننا لم يوجد لنا سكن ولا مأوى لأن كل ما نملك من أراضي زراعية لم أحد يشتريها مننا وإذا أحد اشترى من أي أحد فيموت من قبل الجماعات الإسلامية"وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام"
مقدمه لسادتكم
خلف ايليا دانيال
*****************************************************
طلب جزية من التجار المسيحيين
أحداث قرية بني عبيد مركز أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا
السيد / رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان للوحدة الوطنية .حدث أن الجماعات الإسلامية تطلب جزية من التجار المسيحيين وإذا رفض أحد التجار إعطائهم تلك الجزية في وعدوه بميعاد قتله أو قتل ابنه وفي الميعاد المحدد بالضبط في اليوم والساعة تقوم الجماعات الإسلامية بتنفيذ وعدها وفي وسط النهار وأمام عيون الجميع سواء أهل القرية أو رجال المباحث وهنا واقعة من مئات ما يحدث .
أرسلت الجماعات الإسلامية رسالة إلى المواطن المسيحي اسحق زكي ملك وأولاده وشقيقه عصام بإبلاغ ضابط المباحث المقدم / أحمد عبد التواب بذلك التهديد لم يفعل شئ وأفهموه بأن الجماعات الإسلامية تريد قتلنا وبالفعل قامت الجماعات الإسلامية بقتل المواطن المسيحي عزت اسحق زكي وإصابة شقيقه وتم نشرها في جريدة 
الأهرام وأن المواطن اسحق وشقيقه عصام يمتلكون مزارع من القصب وما زالت الجماعات تختبئ في هذه المزارع وتم إبلاغ الحكومة ولم تفعل شئ .
********************************************************************************

لكشح الحقيقة الغائبة كتاب وثائقى يسجل ماساة القرية التى تجاوزت العالمية
أرسلت في Saturday, January 03 بواسطة watan




ي جلسة سريعة لم تستغرق أكثر من خمس دقائق أعلنت محكمة جنايات سوهاج قرارها في القضية رقم 1 لسنة 2000 جنايات دار السلام والمعروفة إعلاميا باسم الكشح 2 بتأجيل النطق بالحكم إلى جلسة 27/فبراير/2003 مع إخلاء سبيل جميع المتهمين ويذكر أن عدد المتهمين يبلغ 96 متهما منهم 58 مسلما و38 مسيحيا وكان أخلي سبيلهم بجلسة 8/ديسمبر/2000 أمام محكمة الجنايات بدائرة مغايرة ثم صدر حكم ببراءتهم جميعا بجلسة 5/فبراير/2001 مما حدا بالنيابة العامة بالطعن أمام محكمة النقض ( وهي أعلي سلطة قضائية ) والتي قبلت الطعن وقررت إعادة محاكمة المتهمين مرة أخري والتي تداولت القضية أمام الدائرة الجديدة واستمعت الي شهود النفي وبعض شهود الإثبات الذين عدلوا عن أقوالهم ثم قررت حجز القضية للحكم لجلسة اليوم 27/يناير وبتلك الجلسة قضت بقرارها المتقدم 0ويري المركز أن اعتبارات المواءمة السياسية والاجتماعية تحتم عدم صدور أية أحكام في الوقت الحالي حتى لا تثير أي مشاكل اجتماعية أو طائفية لاسيما في ظل الأجواء المتوترة في فلسطين والعراق
مركز الكلمة لحقوق الانسان
Subscribe to the Copts Daily Digest at http://www.copts.com/digest.asp
القضاء المصري يؤجل اصدار الاحكام في قضية الكشح 
اعلن مصدر قضائي مصري تأجيل الاحكام في قضية المواجهات الطائفية التي اوقعت 21 شهيدا من الأقباط (جدير بالذكر انه لا يوجد ضحية واحدة من المسلمين بعكس ما تروجه وسائل الإعلام المصرية) في بلدة الكشح مطلع العام الفين
واضاف المصدر ان رئيس محكمة جنايات سوهاج (500 كم جنوب) القاضي لطفي سليمان عزا تأجيل صدور الاحكام الى ضرورة "الاطلاع والمداولة" خصوصا وان "اوراق القضية بلغ عددها تسعة الاف صفحة"

والمحاكمة هي الثانية للمتورطين في المواجهات اذ كانت محكمة النقض امرت في تموز/يوليو 2001 باعادة محاكمة المتهمين بعد صدور الاحكام في شباط/فبراير من العام ذاته بحيث اعتبرها الاقباط بانها مجحفة جدا بحقوقهم 

وبدأت المحاكمة الثانية في تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2001 
ويحاكم في القضية 96 شخصا، بينهم 38 قبطيا، تورطوا في المجزرة التي وقعت في البلدة ذات الغالبية القبطية قبل ان تمتد الى قرية دار السلام المجاورة في محافظة سوهاج

وكانت المحاكمة الاولى اصدرت احكاما تراوحت بين سنة و12 سنة سجنا مع الاشغال الشاقة على اربعة اشخاص وبرأت 92 اخرين
ولم تتم ادانة اي من الاربعة، وهم من المسلمين، بجريمة القتل العمد انما ادين اثنان منهم بجريمة القتل غير المتعمد في حين ادين الاخران بجنحة حمل سلاح غير مرخص

تتراوح التقديرات بخصوص عدد الاقباط في مصر الى اكثر من 12 ملايين وفقا للكنيسة، بينما تدعى الحكومة المصرية كذبا انهم يمثلون 10 % من المصريين
المحاكم المصرية تطلق سراح من قتلوا 21 مسيحيا. 
28 فبراير 2003


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

لقد مرت أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على هوجة القتل الجماعى للمسيحيين فى الكشح و التى استمرت ثلاثة أيام و خلفت ورائها 21 من القتلى المسيحيين و 33 من الجرحى المسيحيين إلى جانب تدمير أكثر من 260 من منازل الأقباط و أعمالهم و محلاتهم التجارية. و اليوم ، و فى تجاهل سافر للعدالة ، أطلقت المحاكم المصرية سراح 93 من بين 96 متهما. لقد جاء هذا الحكم مخيبا بشدة لآمال المسيحيين من أبناء الشعب المصرى و الذين يشعرون بالسخط الشديد بعد أن باءت بالفشل محاولاتهم المستمرة للحصول على العدالة و المساواة.

لقد بدأت موجة العنف بمشادة بين أحد التجار المسلمين و أحد أصحاب المحال المسيحيين ثم تطورت إلى سلسلة من الهجمات لقتل المسيحيين فى حين وقفت الشرطة مكتوفة الأيدى تشاهد تزايد عمليات العنف بدون أن تتدخل. و لقد شعر المسيحيين المصريين بالصدمة نتيجة أحكام القضاء فى المرحلة الأولى من المحاكمة و التى برأت 92 من المتهمين ال96 بما فيهم المسلمين المتهمين بالقتل. أما الأربعة الذين حكم عليهم فلم يحاكم أى منهم بتهمة القتل. و نتيجة لاستياء المجتمع المسيحى كله قررت محكمة النقض بالقاهرة إعادة النظر بالقضية و أعيدت المحاكمة فى مايو 2002. ثم جاء حكم المحكمة اليوم متأخرا ما يقارب الشهر عن الموعد الذى كان محددا له.

و لقد أدانت المحكمة اثنين فقط من المتهمين ال 96 بتهمة القتل العمد؛ فحكم على متهم مسلم بالسجن لمدة خمسة عشر عاما و الآخر لمدة ثلاث سنوات و نصف و لم يحكم على أحد بالإعدام رغم أنه العقوبة القانونية لمثل هذه الجرائم. و تمت كذلك تبرئة باقى المتهمين . و مرة أخرى يجد المسيحيون فى مصر أنفسهم يعانون من التمييز ضدهم و عدم المساواة حيث لا تتحقق لهم العدالة. و فى الواقع فإن هذه الأحكام الغير مسئولة لن تؤدى إلا إلى المزيد من العنف و إلى تدمير نسيج المجتمع المصرى ذاته.

و فى هذه المرحلة الحرجة التى تحاول فيها مصر أن تؤكد على دورها كشريك فى الحرب على الإرهاب نجد أن المحاكم المصرية تصدر أحكاما ذات دوافع سياسية لا تخدم إلا بعض العناصر الأصولية فى المجتمع المصرى.

و لقد صرح المهندس مايكل منير رئيس منظمة أقباط الولايات المتحدة قائلا: " مهما طال بنا الزمن فلسنا على استعداد للقبول بما هو أقل من الإدانة الكاملة لقتلة المسيحيين الواحد و العشرين. كما أن المجتمع الدولى و المسيحيين فى كل مكان فى العالم مستعدون لتحويل قضية الكشح إلى مسألة دولية تلقى تداعياتها الأخلاقية بثقل على كاهل القيادة المصرية لأجيال قادمة."

و أضاف أيضا : " إننا ننتظر من مصر أن تلقى القبض و تحاكم و تدين هؤلاء الذين قتلوا 21 من المسيحيين ، و جرحوا 33 ، و نهبوا و حرقوا 260 بيتا و محلا تجاريا و أماكن عمل يملكها المسيحيين. وسوف نكرس أنفسنا للوصول إلى تحقيق العدالة فى هذه القضية عن طريق المحاكم المصرية أو عن طريق المجتمع الدولى."


----------



## ميرنا (15 أكتوبر 2005)

راى قداسه البابا 


قداسة البابا شنودة : نستأنف الحكم إلى الله وحده
3/1/2003
إن الله الذي قال لقايين القاتل الأول "صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلى من الأرض". نصرخ إلى عدله الإلهي دماء عشرين قبطيا سالت على أرض الكشح في صعيد مصر
وتصرخ معها دماء أخوة لهم سالت في أبو قرقاص، وفي الدير المحرق وفي ديروط وصنبو، وفي التوفيقية بسمالوط، وفي منشأة دملو، وفي غير ذلك.... كلها تصرخ إلى عدله الإلهي وإن لم تجد إنصافا على الأرض فهي تطلب الإنصاف من الله وحده ، وهومصدر كل عدل.
كان الحكم الذي صدر في قضية الكشح مصدر إحباط للأقباط كلهم، وترك في نفوسهم جرحا عميقا وأثر لا يمحى من ذاكراتهم على مر الزمن
لذلك هم يتجهون إلى الرب الذي لم ينس مطلقا دماء هابيل الصديق.. فهو يقيم العدل، ويعطي العزاء


----------



## استفانوس (15 أكتوبر 2005)

اغفر لهم ياابتاه لانهم لايعلمون مايفعلون


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

الافلام دى والى اتصورت بعد الحادئة الاليمة الاجزاء دى صغيرة عن المجزرة 



Clip 1

Clip 2

Clip 3

Clip 4

Clip 5

Clip 6

Clip 7

Clip 8

Clip 9​


----------



## safnat_fa3nash007 (21 نوفمبر 2005)

*+++*

حذفت لانها غير لائقة بااولاد الرب


----------

